# need help with clipping nails



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hello, does anyone have tips on clipping your dogs nails? my dog has been a pain as a puppy, but now at 8 mos she cant stop squirming and i got her quick today (used corn starch and that worked well). i do throw treats to keep her busy, but she always seems to move when i go to clip. i kinda feel like a bad momma


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

The Dremel is a lifesaver!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie used to do that to me, so I actually got in his crate with him and shut the door to clip his nails. He squirmed at first and I just calmly kept trying until he realized he had nowhere to go and calmed down. I gave him a treat and loads of praise with each nail I clipped. At first I did just one paw a day and worked up from there. It took a while, but now I don't have to go in his crate anymore, and as soon as I take out the clippers, he hands me his paw. Good luck. It just takes time and loads of patience on your part.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dremel! 

you can desensitize them to having them clipped by doing what Wolfiesmom suggested.

I flip Jax's foot over so I can see how far back to cut and that helps alot


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dremel: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

For the 1st year, it was just easier to stop at a groomer, or have the vet, trim nails. I would occupy her, & they trim fast!! I am slower!!

Then when I started, I used high value treats = cut up hotdog, or leftover meat (small) pieces, ect

I had a pile of treats in my pocket/or next to me.
Then I would "megga treat" when touching foot; then megga treats as I held foot, then cut a nail = treats
it was a slower process, with the megga treats, & nail at a time.
It worked, as her focus became the "treats", not what I was doing!

I would trim nails with her lying down, yard, house, & AFTER exercise!! 

Now, she is 4 years old, all I have to do is have treats (hot dog pieces, ect) sitting on a plate by her, = her focus is all about that plate, & I trim away!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you for your help i appreciate it


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd definitely say dremel unless you have a Glock who thinks it'd make a good toy.....


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just keep at it. After doing it enough times the dog realizes that you wont give up and they will put up with it. I also wait until they are sleepy so they aren't as spunky.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

In addition to what I already posted = 

I had taught the "Wait" command; so when my dog would pull a foot back, or move it,
I would say "Wait", & when she was still, I would treat; then clip, then treat!!
I 1st started by just nipping the end of nails; more often, small clips.

My dog had to have alot of patience, as I don't see very well, & I had to be really careful about not cutting too close


----------

